# James Wellbeloved food



## Benji (Jul 16, 2012)

James is hypoallergenic and Benji loved the taste. I give him the meat and vegetable kibble as he is gluten intolerant. He is now on hills ,and having skin allergies . Did your vet mention that could be a reason ...


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi, yes, we did and it was very good. We too used the grain free version and Chester liked the taste which is a major plus for him. He then had to begin a one protein and one carb diet as he had inflammatory bowel and that was the biggest breakthrough for us. Has his skin been bad just for a while or since the hotter weather? He is now on wainwrights duck and rice wet food and James Wellbeloved duck and rice kibble and raw duck he is a different dog.  Maybe ask your vet about using Piriton too, Chesters on that, two tablets twice a day.


----------



## Benji (Jul 16, 2012)

My golden retriever is 5 and a half years old and weighs 39.7kgs ..yes overweight . How many gms of. kibble per dayshould I feed him if its James welbeloved for him to lose weight.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

The feeding guidelines should be on the packet..this is their site....

http://www.wellbeloved.com/ideal-bodyweight/dog-feeding-guides


----------



## Bumpers (Jun 21, 2013)

What do these foods cost? They are very high in carbohydrates, well over 50% by calories close to 60% Not good.


----------

